# England Premier league 01 - 07 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 28, 2011)

01 Mar 18:45 Chelsea v Man Utd  2.10 3.30 3.60 +72  
05 Mar 11:45 Birmingham v West Brom  2.20 3.25 3.00 +53  
05 Mar 14:00 Arsenal v Sunderland  1.44 4.00 6.50 +53  
05 Mar 14:00 Bolton v Aston Villa  2.30 3.25 2.87 +53  
05 Mar 14:00 Fulham v Blackburn  1.75 3.40 4.33 +53  
05 Mar 14:00 Newcastle v Everton  2.60 3.25 2.50 +53  
05 Mar 14:00 West Ham v Stoke  2.25 3.25 2.90 +53  
05 Mar 16:30 Man City v Wigan  1.33 4.50 8.00 +53  
06 Mar 12:30 Liverpool v Man Utd  2.90 3.25 2.25 +53  
06 Mar 15:00 Wolverhampton v Tottenham  3.00 3.25 2.20 +53  
07 Mar 19:00 Blackpool v Chelsea  8.50 4.50 1.33 +53


----------



## IndependentTipster (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tuesday (01/03/11) - Tips & Predictions*

Todays 'Hot' Picks:
Portsmouth, Everton, Siena, HNK Cibalia

Todays 'Value' Picks:
Villarreal B @ 21/10
Varese @ 8/13
HNK Cibalia @ 4/9
Espanyol @ 19/20
Siena @ 2/5
Portsmouth @ 8/13
Everton @ 4/9
Northampton @ 1/1

Over 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:
Nuneaton vs Corby Town
Telford vs Droylsden

Under 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:
Cittadella vs Livorno @ 8/15
Sassuolo vs Pescara @ 8/15
Middlesbrough vs Nottingham Forest @ 8/13
Darlington vs Fleetwood Town @ 8/13
Gombak United vs Etoile FC @ 19/20

Both Teams To Score 'Value' Picks:
Grosseto vs Padova @ 10/11
Albinoleffe vs Modena @ 10/11
Inverness vs Dundee Utd @ 10/11
Barcelona B vs Cordoba @ 4/6
Girona vs Granada @ 8/11

My Predictions:
Below are all my predictions for Today’s Games. Any comments regarding my picks can be made in the comments section. Hope you find these predictions helpful and good luck with your selections. REMEMBER: ONLY bet what you can afford to lose. Good luck!

UK Leagues:
ENGLAND: Premier League
19:45          *Chelsea    -    Manchester Utd* *

ENGLAND: Championship
19:45          *Derby    -    Doncaster* *
19:45          *Middlesbrough    -    Nottingham* *
19:45          *Portsmouth* -    Scunthorpe ***

Key:
***** - Extremely Confident
**** - Really Confident
*** - Should Win
** - Approach With Caution
* - Avoid On Slip
The more *, the more confident I am on my prediction.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 1, 2011)

If referees are giving such penalties then is it worth it to watch football just to get disapointed from stupid referee, that was a shameful penalty.


----------



## IndependentTipster (Mar 2, 2011)

Could you please reply to this post if ur not happy with me just sticking to the Premier League. I just cant find a post on here that allows all Football Betting Tips. If u dont then u done have to and thats great. Thanks  

Todays 'Value' Picks:
Vallecano @ 4/6
Real Sociedad @ 10/11
Drina Zvornik

Over 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:
Valencia vs Barcelona @ 13/20
Rayo Vallecano vs Alcorcon @ 4/5
Lugano vs Schaffhausen @ 4/9

Under 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:
St.Johnstone vs Aberdeen @ 4/7
Albacete vs Real Valladolid @ 8/15

Both Teams To Score 'Value' Picks:
Vallecano vs Alcorcon @ 4/5
Torino vs Atalanta @ 10/11
Tamworth vs Kettering @ 8/11
Kafenberg vs Salzburg @ 10/11

Both Teams Not To Score 'Value' Picks:
St Johnston vs Aberdeen @ 8/11
Osasuna vs Deportivo @ 4/6
Villareal vs Hercules @ 4/5

Good luck guys!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats okay


----------



## IndependentTipster (Mar 4, 2011)

*Friday (04/03/11) - Tips & Predictions*

*Friday (04/03/11) - Tips & Predictions*

*Todays 'Hot' Picks:*
Dortmund, Hertha, Ajaccio, Admira, Veendam, Ujpest, Shamrock, Waterford, A. Italiano, Libertad

*Todays 'Value' Picks:*
Tours, St. Andra, Zapresic, De Graafschap, G.A. Eagles, Kecskemeti, Slask, Wisla, Dinamo Bucharest, Kayserispor, M. Zaporozhye, All Boys, A. Italiano

*Over 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:*
Admira Wacker vs Hartberg @ 2/5
Haverfordwest vs Carmarthen
Austria Lustenau vs Gratkorn @ 8/13
WAC / St. Andrä vs Lustenau @ 4/5
Grödig vs Altach @ 13/20
AGOVV Apeldoorn vs MVV Maastricht @ 8/15

*Under 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:*
Unirea vs Targu Mures @ 4/7
Quilmes vs CA Tigre @
Tanjong Pagar United vs Woodlands Wellington @ 17/20


----------



## IndependentTipster (Mar 5, 2011)

*Saturday (05/03/11) - Tips & Predictions*

Saturday (05/03/11) - Tips & Predictions

*Todays 'Hot' Picks:*
Arsenal, Man City, Burnley, Porstmouth, Brighton, Peterborough, Rotherham, Crawley, Celtic, Queens Park, Bangor, Granada, Bochum, Lorient, Salzburg, Sturm, Kortrijk, Borac Banja Luka, Sarajevo, Din. Zagreb, L. Tallinn, Sillamäe Kalev, Twente, Paks, Gornik Z, Piast, Podbeskidzie, Porto, Crvena Zvezda, Zilina, Maribor

*Over 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:*
Antwerp vs Dender
Bangor City vs Neath Athletic
Dumbarton vs Livingston
Paks vs Szolnoki
Lombard Papa vs Zalaegerszegi

*Under 2.5 Goals 'Value' Picks:*
Arka Gdynia vs Lech Poznan
Sassuolo vs Cittadella
Portogruaro vs Grosseto
Xanthi vs Kerkira
Livorno vs Varese
Rijeka vs Karlovac
Javor Ivanjica vs Borac Cacak
Nice vs Lens

*Both Teams To Score 'Value' Picks:*
Bath vs Kettering
Tamworth vs Mansfield
Peterborough vs Exeter
Newcastle vs Everton
Auxerre vs PSG
Tournai vs FC Brussel
M'gladbach vs Hoffenheim


----------

